
TechCrunch’s startups’ web sites suck too - kyro
http://scobleizer.com/2008/09/08/techcrunchs-startups-web-sites-suck-too/
======
jlogic77
Haha.. At least he's honest with both TC50 and DEMO.

You could say the same about a lot of sites out there that launch, but knowing
your site is going to get this much publicity and you don't do anything to at
least grab some emails, subscribers or have some content that makes you want
more... What a waste!

------
dmix
I actually agree with this post. I went through every site and nothing stands
out.

It doesn't take more then an hour or two to set up a nice splash page with
some basic information, maybe a screenshot, and a way to accept emails.

I thought these events were about marketing online businesses. How is a basic
site not the first step?

